# female pigeon



## pappy1264 (Feb 2, 2009)

Stewie was hand raised 4 years ago by a rehabber and she imprinted and has no clue she is a pigeon. I have had her for three and a half years, and I love her, but I have so many animals, so it is hard to give her enough attention. She WILL NOT accept another pigeon (I have tried many times), and cannot be let outside (she has only lived indoors). She lays eggs (thinks I am her gf...lol) If you are interested, tell me a little about yourself and we will go from there. Thank you. I am in Massachusetts.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

did u try leaving her in their with a male usually after 5 days a hen and a cock will together


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Any real rehabber would have not let her become imprinted on people. Place her in an aviary with other pigeons and she will mate up with one if you leave them alone to do their thing. If you stick around she will still consider you her mate. You need to give her space away from you so she moves on. Make sure they are actually a male and female. Just give it time before you give her away for that reason. Now if you just don't want her anymore then that is a different story.


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoot me a message, I'm interested! I'll tell you whatever you'd like to know about me and my experience with birds. -Thanks


----------

